# Miscellaneious Shrimp Pics



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Painted Fire Red & Tiger Shrimp



























Crystal Red/Black Golden Shrimp



































Yellow shrimp


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Tony, thanks for sharing. How are the tigers breeding?　Ｉ have failed horribly on OEBT and BTOE so I'm afraid to try again. Maybe one day when I get brave enough again I'll start with regular tigers. I see some baby CRS in your pics, very nice.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

randy said:


> Tony, thanks for sharing. How are the tigers breeding?　Ｉ have failed horribly on OEBT and BTOE so I'm afraid to try again. Maybe one day when I get brave enough again I'll start with regular tigers. I see some baby CRS in your pics, very nice.


I haven't had a berried tiger in months now. I had 2 berried and only 1 baby that survived. The only new thing I put in was a sponge filtera couple of months ago. Not sure why they aren't breeding as my all my painted reds are berried again and lots of babies swimming around. I think I only have male tigers left. I'm wondering if I should have but the berried tigers into a breeding tank so the males would leave them alone.


----------

